# Planthoppers



## orionmystery (Apr 30, 2012)

A _Eurybrachyidae _planthopper nymph, genus: _Thessitus_



Eurybrachyidae planthopper nymph.. IMG_9663 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

A _Eurybrachyidae _planthopper , genus: _Thessitus_male adult



Eurybrachyidae planthopper nymph..IMG_6696pped copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Planthopper IMG_1178 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




planthopper IMG_3532 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Any idea what's going on?



Planthopper..IMG_3353 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


----------



## TheFantasticG (Apr 30, 2012)

Great series. Looks like that last one got a bad fungus infection.


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 30, 2012)

TheFantasticG said:


> Great series. Looks like that last one got a bad fungus infection.



Thanks TFG. Not fungus infection but I am not too sure what was going on.


----------

